# TRT add ons



## PAfunk (Dec 30, 2020)

Currently on 200mg test cyp inject ED and 500iu of gonadotropin inject twice a week. Looking for something to add to my blast thinkin mast or primo maybe a sarm any suggestions or experiences?


----------



## DOOM (Dec 30, 2020)

PAfunk said:


> Currently on 200mg test cyp inject ED and 500iu of gonadotropin inject twice a week. Looking for something to add to my blast thinkin mast or primo maybe a sarm any suggestions or experiences?


 The thread says trt add on but you also say your on blast? Confused! So a total of 200mg of test cyp per week? Though your injecting every day? What are you goals? If your trying to add size or strength masteron and primo are poor choices!


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Dec 30, 2020)

Only add ons I use is Npp 100mg/week and masteron 100mg/week besides my Test at 150mg /week


----------



## PAfunk (Dec 30, 2020)

200mg of test is my current trt protocol looking for things to add onto it and yeah I know 200mgs isn’t really “trt”.


----------



## midevil (Dec 31, 2020)

I toss in low dose Var on occasion and it works well for me. But I mostly stay pretty lean so the hardening physic looks chiseled. Also will drop deca in the mix for my joints. 

TRT or low dose cruise .. either scenario.

Enhancing low dose test with designer products can absolutely improve your results.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Dec 31, 2020)

midevil said:


> I toss in low dose Var on occasion and it works well for me. But I mostly stay pretty lean so the hardening physic looks chiseled. Also will drop deca in the mix for my joints.
> 
> TRT or low dose cruise .. either scenario.
> 
> Enhancing low dose test with designer products can absolutely improve your results.



What is the lowest dose of var you see results with on cruise?

I've been curious about this. Tried it for about a week at 25 mg / day, and I could definitely feel its effect.


----------

